# 100gal algae problems



## Squat (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm new here and I have a big problem. I have a well established 100gal tank. I have lots of fish of all different kinds and it used to have lots of plants. About a year ago I moved to this house and since then I have encountered a big algae problem. Didn't have this kind of problem at my previous house. Anyways, it is the black brush algae or something like that. I've done lots of research trying to kill and remove it from the tank. It destroyed my plants and took over the driftwood and gravel. I got some SAE's to help, but there is too much for them to eat. I think I my have killed it by adding algae killing chemicals. I even tried hydrogen peroxide (got the idea from a website). This weekend we are going to try to use the pressure washer on the driftwood to remove it. Oh yeah I did remove the fish before doing this so I didn't kill them. Well I think I by this weekend we will have removed all or most of it, but now I have the problem of it coming back.

My question is how do I find out what is causing this algae and how can I prevent it?

Sorry if I ramble too much.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Assuming it is BBA, and your description sounds like it is, it is caused by having a lot of light, having too few fast growing plants, having too little CO2 in the water and/or too little water circulation, but most of all it is just one of those algae that can quickly take over a tank. I'm not sure any of us is ever exactly sure what we did that started it growing.

It doesn't go away once started unless you remove virtually all of it from the tank or kill it in the tank so it turns white. After you get rid of it you have to maintain good CO2 concentrations that are the same day after day, every day, and maintain good water circulation throughout all corners of the tank. Excel is very good then for keeping it under control. Excel will kill the stuff if it hasn't grown into big colonies already.


----------



## Squat (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention stuff about my tank, so here it goes. I have two 65 watt dual daylight lights, 2 fluval 404 filters, I have eco-complete(a few years old) substrate with some small river rock colored gravel on top. I had lots of anubias and some kind of sword plants, and java ferns. However, I never added CO2 just had an air bubbler. Anything else feel free to ask, I just not sure what you need to know.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You can kill it by directly spraying Excell in it. I spot treated my tank here or there. The pieces that you can take out and spot treat will keep you for overdosing your tank with excell. People have used 3Xs the amount of Excell with no problems, however, it does depend on whether you have mosses in the tank or not. Some have reported riccia issues.

Your light doesn't sound really high, it makes me wonder if your tank may be getting direct sunlight at some point of the day. Maybe you are also keeping your light on too long.

As hoppy said I believe you would benefit from some fast growing stem plants. Also one of the main things that has helped me get rid of BBA is frequent water changes. I always change about 50% of my water. That has always done it.

BBA is a bear!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Excel for sure, but also make damn sure that the tank is as clean from organics as you can get it. Do about a 10% water change every other day for 2-3 weeks. During that period dose Excel to your liking - what is an overdose is hard to tell so research how much to add during every water change.

If you indeed have BBA please know that it is crazy hard to remove from driftwood. It makes more sense to scrub it hard but let the water changes + Excel take care of the rest. The thing actually grows in the wood, sort of like shooting roots so mechanical removal is nearly impossible.

You will know when the BBA is weak when it becomes easier to pull out with your fingers. But be prepared for a long term battle, BBA seldom disappears in a few days.

--Nikolay


----------



## Squat (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, I have been battling with it for a while now.

The tank doesn't get too much sunlight. Only in the morning for a couple hours. I leave the lights on 10-12 hours depending on when I get home from work. How much long is too long for the lights? I have some timers I can use if that is too long.

The pressure washer hooked up to the hose works to remove a lot of the bba on the flat surfaces, but it didn't really do too much on the nooks and crannies.

I have scrubbed off most of it over the past week, but now I want to keep it gone. How do I do that? I'm getting ready to add my fish back and start buying plants since I couldn't save the ones I had.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have cut my lights back to no more than 10 hours a day. If you are getting direct sunlight also that then just increases your light. The long photo period combined with the sunlight might just be your problem.

I have gotten rid of BBA on wood by direct spray in the tank with a syringe with 2-3 applications. I did stop filtration in my little 10g tank but not in my big 125g. I was pleasantly surprised by how quickly it died. My otos, swordtails and mollies took care of it after it died.

Keep up the good work!


----------

